# Probesitzen /-fahrt Meta AM 29 und Meta SX Raum Heidelberg gesucht



## tyman (8. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am liebäugeln mit den beiden Variaten des Commencal Meta. Eigentlich tendiere ich zum 29er, aber das Meta AM schreckt mich mit den kurzen Kettenstreben und dem langen front center derzeit ab. 
Das Meta SX sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, wobei ich mir vom Mullet nicht unbedingt Vorteile erwarte. Dafür ist die Geo aber ausgewogener.

Um Klarheit zu bekommen würde ich super gerne mal draufsitzen oder Probe rollen - ist jemand im Raum Heidelberg mit einem der Bikes in Größe L und wäre dafür zu haben?

Danke Euch und einen schönen Abend!
Tilmann


----------

